# Museum of working Steam engines AND early radio equipment in RI



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This museum has shows through the year to show case their early radio "wireless" equipment and their collection of working steam engines. Located in East Greenwich, RI and run by volunteers, I recommend calling before planning a visit.

The New England Wireless and Steam Museum, Inc. 
1300 Frenchtown Road 
East Greenwich, RI 02818-1424 
Robert W. Merriam, Director 
Telephone 401-885-0545 
FAX 401-884-0683 
Here is a link to their site:

http://users.ids.net/~newsm/


----------

